# Favorite Insulator?



## bottlecol345 (Nov 16, 2006)

This right here would be my favorite insulator I own. An early 1850s threadless Benningtion made insulator. This guy was made of mainly flint and some porcelain. This beauty came from a drainage trench along a major highway in Northern New york. It was dug up by a backhoe that was leveling out the area. Has a couple scars, but is still a beauty!


----------



## dewdog (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice--VERY nice!!!


----------



## Brains (Nov 16, 2006)

you saw this 1 commin...


----------



## dewdog (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh yeah!!  Now you are talking---I want it, I need it, gotta have it.


----------



## dewdog (Nov 16, 2006)

My favorite....


----------



## Brains (Nov 16, 2006)

not an insulator, but it's the best go-with


----------



## Brains (Nov 16, 2006)

and some of these!


----------



## Brains (Nov 16, 2006)

and 2 of those!


----------



## Brains (Nov 16, 2006)

and 1 of those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm not much into insulators, but my favorite is my perfect deep amber Foster Brothers 1858. It is a beauty! 

 I am looking for any insulators from New Hampshire. I know that Stoddard did some insulators, please let me know what you might have. 

 Thanks,
 Mike


----------



## Brains (Nov 16, 2006)

and all of these!


----------



## dewdog (Nov 16, 2006)

Whoa!  Time for me to take some more pics!  []


----------



## bottlecol345 (Nov 17, 2006)

Brains got going so now its time for some more of my pictures!


----------



## bottlecol345 (Nov 17, 2006)

Heres another of my favorites!


----------



## bottlecol345 (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok last one!


----------



## dewdog (Nov 18, 2006)

A few of mine........


----------



## dewdog (Nov 18, 2006)

more


----------



## dewdog (Nov 18, 2006)

and


----------



## dewdog (Nov 18, 2006)

[]


----------



## bottlecol345 (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow got a lot of sweet stuff! I once had one of those Cd 263 Colombias. It was coming in the mail from Washington and when i got it it was chipped in half [].  Nice stuff!

 -Chris


----------



## dewdog (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Chris-some other "stuff"


----------



## dewdog (Nov 18, 2006)

[]


----------



## JGUIS (Nov 24, 2006)

Figured I'd put some mud up here, since it can actually still be found in the wild.


----------



## JGUIS (Nov 24, 2006)

Here's the stuff I found the other day.  Most of my stuff is common, except the New Lexington stuff on the bottom shelf of the last pic.


----------



## JGUIS (Nov 24, 2006)

And the day before that.


----------



## Ohiosulator (Jan 5, 2007)

thought id add a pic of my collection.

 enjoy


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 5, 2007)

I love the "back-lit" display!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 5, 2007)

That is quite a display. My wifey says,"OOOoooooohhh...Aaaaaahhhhhh and drools all over the back of my head.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## annie44 (Jan 8, 2007)

Fantastic photo and awesome collection!


----------



## Ohiosulator (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words  everyone[]


----------



## bottlecol345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow you got a lot of nice stuff in there. Like the Boston and the 151 Natco! I never have the confidence to spend so much cash on glass! Always afraid something will happen to them.


----------



## bottlecol345 (Jan 8, 2007)

And heres a quick shot of a portion of my collection....


----------

